# age limit on dubai employment



## HoustonBB (Jan 14, 2013)

my wife has been contacted about a position in Dubai. She is 56, however I am 67. Is there an age limit on working in Dubai? I am a CPA with strong oil and gas experience in Houston. Thanks for your input.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

The limit is 65. However, the upper limit of 65 years on the retirement age may be further increased in consideration of the individual’s nature of work, his credentials, expertise which is important for the entity he is working for.

The rules may be different for the Free Zones. You would have to look those up individually.


----------

